# Come Learn From The Best!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The Utah Taxidermists Association is having a Jam Session. What's a Jam Session? Well, it's where we invite someone with extraordinary talent in a particular subject to come share their knowledge with us by teaching taxidermy techniques in their area of expertise. This time we're very happy to have a local bird talent by the name of Grant Wilborn. He will be sharing his mounting methods for flying waterfowl. He'll also cover molding and casting techniques for heads and feet. In the lat two years he has swept the Masters Waterfowl competition at our state show with two very impressive flying mounts. This year he took Best of Masters Honors with an Atlantic Eider. Last year he won virtually every award available including the coveted Judges Choice Best of Show with a Flying Canvasback. Grant is a very talented artist who will share a wealth of duck taxidermy know-how.

The seminar will take place at my shop in Kaysville on Saturday April 3rd at 8:00 am. We will watch as Grant covers all the steps in mounting a flying duck and shares his techniques in pulling off this difficult pose. Flying birds are tricky, but to make them look like they are truly "flying" takes real talent.

The seminar cost for UTA members is $50 If you're not a UTA member that's fine. You're still invited to come. Non members will need to join the association for a one year $35 fee plus the $50 jam session fee. Your membership is good for the whole year and you'll be included in all things relating to the Utah Taxidermists Association. The $50 fee includes the whole day with Grant plus a lunch and drinks. Pretty hard deal to beat if you want to learn bird taxidermy from the pros!

*You must sign up in advance so reserve your spot right away as space is limited.*

To reserve your spot mail a check for the appropriate amount ($50 UTA members. $85 non members) along with all your information including an email address too:

UTA/Darin Gardner
170 E. 370 S.
Kaysville UT 84037

Make all checks payable to UTA

Here's some pics of Grant award winning work.
2009 Best of Masters, Judges Choice Best of Show Canvasback









2010 Best of Masters Waterfowl Eider


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

could someone who doesn't know a lick about taxidermy come or would it be way over their head?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

need to start somewhere, if you want to go go!


----------



## gws (Mar 10, 2010)

Just remember ya I maybe a master taxidermist but i stick with the basics and the jams are to get use taxidermist together to remember that. You don't have to be a master, even if you have never mounted anything before. Ya it's true i may have some tricks up my sleeve but i'm not afraid to tell them to anyone. Anyone that wants to learn some bird taxidermy really needs to come out. I will answer questions anytime duriing the jam. It's going to be from A to Z on a bird.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well put Grant.

Yes, by all means, come out and enjoy this seminar even if you've never mounted a bird in your life but want to learn how. Like Grant said, he may have some tricks up his sleeve but in the end the way we skin, prep, and clean the bird never changes. Most people (even some taxidermists) don't realize that the prep work is the most important step to get right. If you fudge on the prep the bird will NEVER look right no matter how good you are at the actual mounting process. Grant will be going through all the steps from start to finish and in the end anyone in attendance will have a full understanding of what goes into making a bird come back to life.

It'll be the best 50 bucks you've ever spent!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's filling up fast folks! Five have already signed up. Don't let this opportunity get away from you!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This seminar is now full.

Thank you to all who signed up.


----------

